

Fake it. Trash it. Build it. - darrennix
http://42floors.com/blog/fake-it-trash-it-build-it#new

======
kirillzubovsky
Good post. I added it to my Kippt. This was my favorite part - "..the value of
design doesn’t really live in code, or a wireframe, or a mockup for that
matter. The value of design is a vision of what could be. So, even if we trash
work, it’s not wasted." So true!

